# 17" Tiger Trout



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I caught this bad ass in Shavers Fork C&R area as did my buddy in another section last Friday.


----------



## gd9704 (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow, that's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweet! What did that bulldog take that was on the dropper?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Excellent use of tube flies 

Additionally, I Don't think that's the same fish.. didn't the other have a big hook jaw?

Looks like it's coming time for me to make the drive back down to WV and go hit shavers again. Great catch!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Clayton said:


> Excellent use of tube flies
> 
> Additionally, I Don't think that's the same fish.. didn't the other have a big hook jaw?
> 
> Looks like it's coming time for me to make the drive back down to WV and go hit shavers again. Great catch!


Ahhhhhh, it's not a dropper, it's a tube rig.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

not to b a debbie downer, but I think you have a misidentification, seeing as tiger trout do not have white tipped fins like brookies. here is a tiger in the same size frame as yours:

http://swittersb.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/tiger-trout-b.jpg


----------



## troutdude (Jul 28, 2008)

My vote is for brook trout on this one. The only thing that looks abnormal are the different colored light blue spots down the mid section, which add a lot of character to this fish by the way. Either way, it's still a tremendous catch.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

thats a huge brookie


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

That is an amazing brookie then  I didn't look at the pic too closely earlier, but it's def. a brookie. Incredible genes. Hope he spawns plenty, haha.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wooooooooooooooooooow that is a brut,and beautiful fish!.....nice catch!!1


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

It's a Tiger, although it is close to resembling a brookie. The picture from a different angle show the markings with brown trout. Another thing is that the State DNR supposedly had a mixed up and produced a lot of Tigers like this so they been stocked recently. Just about every stream have been stocked with them, especially the North Fork/Smoke Hole area. It did fight like a hard charger which was fun, hoping to get back down there next week with a 3wt to make it a lot more fun!

The fly used, is a Black tube white rubber legged wooly bugger leach fly I designed and it has been a dandy.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I kind of want a tiger trout fry and a coldwater aquarium... is that bad? haha.


----------

